# 68 Deluxe?



## Pantmaker (Nov 23, 2014)

What would be a fair price for this bike? This is not my world and the info gleened from feebay is all over the map.

thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have no idea on a value, but that chainguard really has me baffled.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 23, 2014)

*Chain guard*

Me too Gary...maybe it's "rare".


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 23, 2014)

*decals*

maybe he was confused and threw away the actual decals and stuck on the packaging...Ive seen these on earlier bikes I think 64ish.?


----------



## oskisan (Nov 23, 2014)

*68 stingray*

Are you sure that is a 68? chainguard looks older. 

http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/stingray/#1968-stingray


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> maybe he was confused and threw away the actual decals and stuck on the packaging...Ive seen these on earlier bikes I think 64ish.?




That guard must be a repaint. It's a 75 or later issue with the 64-65 reverse screening. Pedals are reflectors and later issue also. Chainring is the early piece or a midget/Jr issue. Y'all gots a serial number?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 26, 2014)

I would spend about $150-175 as it needs a front fender and sissy bar is not Schwinn thus you need another one. Chain ring is correct for a deluxe. looks like a 64 due to chain guard, looks all original paint to me.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 26, 2014)

If you are correct on the serial number, then it looks to be a '68 Junior Sting-ray done up to look like a shortie. A standard (i.e. non-Junior) '68 Sting-Ray would have a different frame. The guard is indeed a mid-1970s era guard that has been repainted and decaled. The "dip" on the lower edge of the guard is a dead give-away. It's a bike that's been put together from pieces. Not a Deluxe.
-Geoff


----------

